# Banning and Restricting of Certain Species



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi all.:wave:

I've created this thread in the hopes that we can raise awareness among members that some fish aren't meant to be in fishkeeping unless accommodations are addressed by the owner responsible for its well-being.:wink2:

I would also add that most of the fish sold in the aquarium trade unfortunately are endangered species and never bred yet in captivity. One famous example is the Chinese High Fin Banded Shark.
This fish is often found in the aquarium trade yet there is admission that this fish was not bred yet in captivity.:dunno: The point is why sell endangered species of fish when they weren't bred in captivity yet? Breeding them in captivity will ensure the continuing survival and existence of the fish in the wild. Another one is the red-tailed golden arowana currently under the protection of CITES. 

For anyone who wish to know what CITES is, read this link.

Another one is fish that will be unable to be kept long-term due to potential size. Famous for that is the red-tailed catfish. They are often available in pet stores and as a result of negligence due to lack of enthusiasm to research, most of these fish are often released in the wild which pose a risk to the local flora and fauna. Some were just euthanized as the owners no longer can accommodate their needs considering their giant size reaching more than 5 feet at most. Most were just given away to the zoos and public aquaria.

Another I can point out is potential dangers they can possess to a domestic aquarist. Electric eels and electric catfish are a few ones I can mention that are quite dangerous when handled without taking precautionary measures. These fish can deliver several volts which will often result in the death of the person. Mind you, I've seen an electric catfish before in my lfs. This catfish was intercepted by an airport as it was illegally imported. Where it is now, I don't know.:dunno:

Second from the last but not the least :wink2:, some species are banned depending on what country you live. There are several reasons for the ban. Mostly this is because some are quite invasive as they readily adapt to different conditions. The famous one I can name is the snakehead species banned in US. At least, some of the states have banned the entry of snakeheads following several native water invasions. Clarias or walking catfish is also banned in most areas in US so obtaining them is considered illegal.

Hybridization and dyeing are the last things in my book. I have mentioned this in my other thread so I won't have to explain details about this topic.

What do you think, all?:wave:


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Remember to add glo-fish. They should be banned due to genetic modification.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

musho3210 said:


> Remember to add glo-fish. They should be banned due to genetic modification.


Thanks for reminding me that.:mrgreen:
The link to the other thread is here:
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2742


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

i dont know if it would count but recently a chineese fish's eggs were injected with jelly fish sperm resulting in a fish small like a danio but with a green glo in the dark spine? saw it on the discovery channel


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

im pretty sure those are glowfish but maybe a different varriety. i mean obviously they arent going to stop at danios, who knows whats next, glow in the dark dogs?


----------

